# Comprar oro y plata en Andorra



## silverdaemon (25 May 2009)

Hola
Me gustaría saber si hay algun sitio bueno para pillar a bajo precio en andorra. ¿Se ahorra iva en la plata? ¿cuanta se puede pasar en la frontera? 
Gracias


----------



## nandogle (10 Jun 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Hola
> Me gustaría saber si hay algun sitio bueno para pillar a bajo precio en andorra. ¿Se ahorra iva en la plata? ¿cuanta se puede pasar en la frontera?
> Gracias



La compra mas rentable de plata es la de monedas de plata en el banco de España. No pagas IVA y la ley de 925 milésimas es segura.

Consulta en el hilo de " Comprar monedas de plata bde", ahí encontrarás toda la información que necesitas, empieza leyendo desde la primera página ( y te ahorrarás algún carallazo en el foro).


----------



## goldstar (10 Jun 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> La compra mas rentable de plata es la de monedas de plata en el banco de España. No pagas IVA y la ley de 925 milésimas es segura.
> 
> Consulta en el hilo de " Comprar monedas de plata bde", ahí encontrarás toda la información que necesitas, empieza leyendo desde la primera página ( y te ahorrarás algún carallazo en el foro).



Gracias por la respuesta, si no fuera porque el compañero pregunta por comprar plata *en Andorra*

Saludos


----------



## nandogle (10 Jun 2011)

goldstar dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, si no fuera porque el compañero pregunta por comprar plata *en Andorra*
> 
> Saludos



Es que para ahorrar iva hay que comprar monedas de plata del bde, que no pagan iva, y vuelvo a hacer incapié en que la ley de la plata de las monedas es segura ( si prefieres comprar bandejas de plata tú verás si te quieres fiar ).


----------



## Baraja (11 Jun 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Es que para ahorrar iva hay que comprar monedas de plata del bde, que no pagan iva, y vuelvo a hacer incapié en que la ley de la plata de las monedas es segura ( si prefieres comprar bandejas de plata tú verás si te quieres fiar ).



En la mayoría de sucursales del BdE ya no venden monedas de plata por debajo de spot, sólo de 20 euros.

Si el forero quiere plata a buen precio y sin IVA, en el BdE va a ser complicado que se las vendan.

De Andorra no tengo ni idea, a ver si alguien puede ayudarle con el País de los Pirineos.

Una opción es comprarlas a Alemania (7% de IVA en plata) en tiendas como Gold-Dreams o parafraseando la pregunta, contactando con el_andorrano en este mismo foro 

Otra opción de plata a buen precio, a spot más o menos, es dirigirse al bid-ask de monedas de plata de 12 euros en el foro. o


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Jun 2012)

Aunque el hilo es antiguo, lo subo para no abrir otro nuevo, ya que el tema no se resolvió:

¿Vale la pena comprar Oro y Plata en Andorra? ¿sin IVA?

Especialmente plata ya que al tener un IVA reducido no se si las monedas bullion de plata salen bien de precio.

He estado buscando por google un buen rato y no he conseguido encontrar ni información ni tiendas de Andorra, sobre la compra de monedas de inversión. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## skyFly (10 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Aunque el hilo es antiguo, lo subo para no abrir otro nuevo, ya que el tema no se resolvió:
> 
> ¿Vale la pena comprar Oro y Plata en Andorra? ¿sin IVA?
> 
> ...



El Andorrano Joyería - Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net. Es una tienda fiable y segura.

Saludos


----------



## vertedero (11 Jun 2012)

Parece que si cobran IVA, no?

En los precios de venta pone *IVA incluido


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Si, cobra IVA por ser tienda, y empezar una inversion con un -18% es un palo. 

Nadie sabe si la plata en Andorra es sin IVA como todos los productos?
Alguna tienda online o fisica donde comprar metales bullion?


----------



## Vanish (11 Jun 2012)

skyFly dijo:


> El Andorrano Joyería - Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net. Es una tienda fiable y segura.
> 
> Saludos



El Andorrano no es una tienda de Andorra que es lo que se pedía, es una tienda de Barcelona.


----------



## Kid (11 Jun 2012)

La pregunta es clara y concisa.
¿Nadie sabe si en Andorra es posible comprar plata amonedada sin IVA?


----------



## chak4l (11 Jun 2012)

Pues creo que el IVA en andorra es del 12%, pero no estoy seguro.

De todas formas a la hora de entrar la plata en España tedria que pasar por aduanas y pagar el resto del IVA español.

Ahora yo tengo una duda, si por ejemplo llevases filarmonicas con valor facial en euros (1,5), entonces creo que el limite serian 10.000 € y no habria que pagar IVA ???


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Por lo que he visto en algunas páginas parece que en Andorra el IVA general es del 4.5%: IVA Andorra

Sobre la legislación/aranceles solo he econtrado esto:



> _Finalmente, infórmate en cualquier aduana comunitaria sobre las limitaciones especiales que puedan aplicarse en cada momento, en particular sobre los productos animales o vegetales, animales vivos, especies en vías de extinción, medicamentos, armas y municiones, *objetos de arte y de colección, divisas, oro* y medios de paso._



Aduanas i franquicias - Portal Turístico de Andorra

Pero la opción de monedas con valor facial suena interesante, a ver si alguien puede aportar algo.


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> ...De todas formas a la hora de entrar la plata en España tedria que pasar por aduanas y pagar el resto del IVA español.
> 
> Ahora yo tengo una duda, si por ejemplo llevases filarmonicas con valor facial en euros (1,5), entonces creo que el limite serian 10.000 € y no habria que pagar IVA ???



Desconozco la situación actual de las aduanas espanolas, pero si comprases algo en Andorra y te lo enviasen a Alemania, acá tendría que pagarse el IVA alemán completo y no solo la diferencia entre el andorrano y el alemán.

Las Philharmoniker, al igual que cualquier otra moneda de plata, no son controladas con el valor facial, sino con el valor del material. A un precio de 26,30 euros por onza, sólo podrían pasar por la aduana 380 onzas sin necesidad de ser declaradas. 

Pensar que uno podría pasar por aduanas comunitarias unas 6.666 onzas sin ser declaradas sólo por el valor facial, es una falsa apreciación de la situación aduanal.

Por otra parte, los 10.000 a declarar no són sólo monedas de plata o efectivo, sino todo aquello que sea convertible a efectivo. Más del tema acá (en espanol en la página 4) : Traveling with € 10.000 or more?

Cordialmente,


----------



## chak4l (12 Jun 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Desconozco la situación actual de las aduanas espanolas, pero si comprases algo en Andorra y te lo enviasen a Alemania, acá tendría que pagarse el IVA alemán completo y no solo la diferencia entre el andorrano y el alemán.
> 
> Las Philharmoniker, al igual que cualquier otra moneda de plata, no son controladas con el valor facial, sino con el valor del material. A un precio de 26,30 euros por onza, sólo podrían pasar por la aduana 380 onzas sin necesidad de ser declaradas.
> 
> ...



Gracias como siempre Goldmaus, tus aportaciones son de gran ayuda.

Respecto al tema de el valor facial de las filarmonicas , me imagino que eso sera en Alemania, que ya tendran el culo pelado de dejar pasar filarmonicas de Austria y dependiendo que agente te toque y la suerte que tengas, ya que no dejan de ser monedas de 1,5 € de valor facial. Estoy convencido que aqui en España ni siquiera sabrian lo que son.

Respecto a lo de Andorra, pienso que aun asi saldria a cuenta darse el viaje hasta alli aunque solo pudieses meter 380 onzas. Todo seria cuestion de echar numeros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jun 2012)

Gracias por las explicaciones, en mi caso, como se trataba de aprovechar que iré unos dias por ocio, me sale a cuenta incluso para 200 o 300 oz.

El problema es que después de un par de horas googleando, y después de escribir a 6 joyerias/filatelias/numismáticas, me han contestado 4 diciendo que no tienen monedas bullion. Uno diciéndome que hace 10 años si que vendian en el Banco, y una numismática que solo tenia unas 20 monedas (surtido variado) pero a 35€-40€/oz (es decir, precio de coleccionista).

Por tanto, todo me indica que al margen de la viabiliad económina NO hay sitios en Andorra donde comprar unos cientos de monedas de plata. Si estoy equivocado y alguien conoce alguna dirección, agradeceré que me corrija.


----------



## Goldmaus (12 Jun 2012)

Las Philharmoniker pertenecen a ese reducido grupo de monedas conmemorativas con divisa común europea para efectos de cambio.

Las monedas en euros emitidas en cada país son válidas en todos los países con el euro como divisa. Excepción: las monedas conmemorativas (por ejemplo, los Karlillos). Aunque estén denominadas en euros, sólo son válidas como moneda de cambio o pago en el país emisor. Este es el caso de las Philharmoniker.

Excepción de la excepción: las monedas conmemorativas de dos euros. Cada país emite dos variaciones de la moneda de dos euros: la representativa del país correspondiente y la conmemorativa. En Alemania la primera tiene un águila y la segunda es, por el momento, una serie dedicada a los 16 Estdos Federados del país. Ambas son válidas como medio de cambi o pago en todos los países con el euro como divisa común.

Es de suponer que nadie pagaría con una Philharmoniker sólo con su valor facial, porque el valor del material es mucho más alto. Sólo si la onza de plata costase 1,5 euros o menos se verían esos casos de manera común.

Ahora mismo nadie paga en la calle sus compras con los Karlillos de 10 euros a valor facial, o si? Es el mismo caso con las monedas de 10 euros alemanas. Mientras el valor de la plata contenida en la moneda era menor al valor facial, la gente pagó con esas monedas (esporádicamente, pero lo hacía). Ahora la gente las guarda.

Cordialmente,


----------



## ice (6 Jun 2015)

*Andorra*

Andorra es un desastre para comprar monedas de inversio ya que en europa es le los poco paises que te cobran iva mas un marjen comercial exesivo.
en españa el Andorrano es fiable y los precios son aceptables a menos que quieras comprar 10,000 € te vas a Bruselas y con la diferencia de precio te pagas el viaje y un paseo turistico.


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2021)

Alguna novedad sobre este tema? IVA de la plata en Andorra?


----------

